# Export pedigree dilemma!!



## Janik23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I am in a tricky situation and dont know what to do. I hope someone out there is able to help me out! 

I recently purchased a pup from the Ukraine. I would like to get her registered with the CKC. Now I looked at their application for registration form which states that:

"If the certificate of registration (or export pedigree) indicates the ownership of a resident of Canada other than the resident of Canada who imported the dog, then the foreign certificate will not be accepted and the application denied." 


So here comes the problem!!!

In order to get her registered the Importer and the ownership's name have to match wich in my case dont . All documents like air way bils, inspection fees are signed by my father which makes him the "IMPORTER" correct??? but the export pedigree certificate has my name on it??

What are my options now??

Will I never be able to register her just because of one stupid mistake????

I know its my own fault! 

Does someone have a solution or has dealt with the same problem please help me ASAP!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CarmenK (Dec 27, 2010)

To register a foreign dog with the AKC or CKC this dog must have registration with an AKC/CKC recognized organization. This would be in your case the Ukrainien Kennel Union (UKU). If a breeder sells a dog abroad he transfers his ownership via Export Pedigree to the new owner in the foreign country.

Regardless of who pays the bills, the owner who is printed on the Export Pedigree has to be the current owner in order to register that dog with AKC/CKC. Which means you cannot buy a foreign dog, sell this dog to somebody else and then register the dog under your buyer's name.

Important: Correct pedigree paperwork in Europe has two official stamps, the logo of the countrie's kennel organization and the F.C.I. logo (F.C.I. = Fédération Cynologique Internationale).


----------

